

Show HN: an attempt at an open source web based irc client in node.js - cjstewart88

github repo: https://github.com/cjstewart88/nirc<p>demo: http://nirc.jit.su/ (not sure how stable this is)<p>This by a long shot is not complete and bugs are crawling, but I wanted to get this out in front of as many people as possible.<p>If you're interested in contributing please don't hesitate, this is a learning experience for me and any help to make this an awesome app would be much appreciated!
======
mwmnj
This is awesome! The qwebirc client everyone seems to use is seriously lacking
in features. I will definitely try to contribute!

